# Writing > General Writing >  what are you writing right now?

## cacian

why not share some of the work you are writing today just to have an idea of you are progressing.

I am at the moment writing a short story about a diligent lorry driver who decides to give up driving/transport all together to try and live using walking as the only mean to subsidise. Challenges rise when it is the holidays and family visits occur. It is a kind of comedy satire about modern man versus commodities  :Smile: 

when I write tend to go with the expression ''the poem/story that wrote itself'' where the poem/story just appears but then it just stops again. So I title my notebook 'to check' then I go back to a day or few days later to try and complete change of leave again unfinished. I do not fret if the poem or the story is not finished.



P.S
this reminds me:
do you say the glass is half full or half empty? ie the story is half finished or half way complete?

----------


## cafolini

There is always room for more and room for less. The glass is never full and never empty. Correct.
This prompted the idea for a story that could be entitled The Magnificent Queen of Incompleteness.
It could be written by Hawkman and edited by Hillwalker. After some meticulous thought, I'd bet it will hit rotundly.

----------


## hannah_arendt

I am working on a fantasy novel now :Smile:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

I think I might be writing a vampire book. It's sort of on a dare. I said it must be the easiest thing in the world to write a cheap vampire book. "If it's so easy, try to do it," was the response. So far I have written two pages about riding a bicycle on a beach boardwalk. I...don't know what I'm doing. Yay!  :Biggrin:

----------


## cacian

> There is always room for more and room for less. The glass is never full and never empty. Correct.
> This prompted the idea for a story that could be entitled The Magnificent Queen of Incompleteness.
> It could be written by Hawkman and edited by Hillwalker. After some meticulous thought, I'd bet it will hit rotundly.


LOL it might be a very close contest between Hawkman and Hillwalker.

----------


## cacian

> I am working on a fantasy novel now


Is the main character a man or a woman?  :Smile:

----------


## cacian

> I think I might be writing a vampire book. It's sort of on a dare. I said it must be the easiest thing in the world to write a cheap vampire book. "If it's so easy, try to do it," was the response. So far I have written two pages about riding a bicycle on a beach boardwalk. I...don't know what I'm doing. Yay!


Hehe interesting I watched an episode of the Simpson yesterday where he was bitten by two vampires then turned vampire himself and flew out of the window looking like a torosaurus. Haha :Smile: 
Riding a bicylce on a beach boardwalk sounds just like a holiday resort to me . Is there going to be midnight feasts and lots of garlic  :Wink:

----------


## hannah_arendt

> Is the main character a man or a woman?


The main character is a woman called Glan :Smile:

----------


## cacian

> The main character is a woman called Glan


Glam sounds very Scottish. Interesting name. :Smile:

----------


## Varenne Rodin

> Hehe interesting I watched an episode of the Simpson yesterday where he was bitten by two vampires then turned vampire himself and flew out of the window looking like a torosaurus. Haha
> Riding a bicylce on a beach boardwalk sounds just like a holiday resort to me . Is there going to be midnight feasts and lots of garlic


There might be! Sex and violence and pop culture references.

----------


## cacian

> There might be! Sex and violence and pop culture references.


pop culture references sounds idyllic. do you have one at hand to share? :Smile:

----------


## hannah_arendt

> Glam sounds very Scottish. Interesting name.


Glân :Smile: 

This word means in Welsh clear, pure.

----------


## cacian

> Glân
> 
> This word means in Welsh clear, pure.


Oh I see I was thinking of _''the Monarch of the Glenn''_ for some reason it sounded Scottish to me.
Here is a link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarch...len_(painting)
notice the word Glenfiddish if you click on you will see it is in Scotland. It is an interesting read. Glenn Morgan the whiskey brand.


Glân it sounds like clan from clannad. Geilish. 
I did not know it meant pure. 
You do like names I noticed especially the historical ones  :Smile:

----------


## hannah_arendt

> Oh I see I was thinking of _''the Monarch of the Glenn''_ for some reason it sounded Scottish to me.
> Here is a link:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarch...len_(painting)
> notice the word Glenfiddish if you click on you will see it is in Scotland. It is an interesting read. Glenn Morgan the whiskey brand.
> 
> 
> Glân it sounds like clan from clannad. Geilish. 
> I did not know it meant pure. 
> You do like names I noticed especially the historical ones


Yes, I do :Smile:  I wrote my M. A in linguistics. I have been always interested in it, so maybe it`s the reason. Everything has its meaning, names too.


Do you like Clannad?

----------


## cacian

Clannad sounds good. I was going to ask about Glân for your character is she going to be written to represent pure an ideal image or is the name chosen because you like it?

----------


## Jassy Melson

I am currently putting together a collection of my best poems that I've composed over the past forty years. I'm going to self-publish the collection.

----------


## cacian

> I am currently putting together a collection of my best poems that I've composed over the past forty years. I'm going to self-publish the collection.


Cool.Do you have a title for the collection?

----------


## hannah_arendt

> Clannad sounds good. I was going to ask about Glân for your character is she going to be written to represent pure an ideal image or is the name chosen because you like it?


I think that she is quite pure, a little bit unconsious.

----------


## cacian

> I think that she is quite pure, a little bit unconsious.


Hi hannah unconscious not aware naïve?

----------


## hannah_arendt

> Hi hannah unconscious not aware naïve?


Yes :Smile:  But she is becoming more and more consious with passing time. She isn`t aware many thing because she was brought up in a very closed , isolated place.

----------


## Delta40

I'm editing my latest play while writing short stories for a writers group filled with mean spirited old women who care about nothing but content. Man I just read an excellent one act play by a guy who is currently a member of a writers group in Keswick and I WAS THERE IN MARCH!!! I could have met him. As they say here (and I'm sure elsewhere) Spitting chips...

----------


## Lokasenna

As ever, I've got several writing projects on the go. Mostly I work on my non-fiction book, with interspersed bouts of novel-writing. On top of that, I've got two short stories on the go (one of which is edging dangerously into novella territory) and two poems in the making.

----------


## Jassy Melson

> Cool.Do you have a title for the collection?


The title is subect to change, but right now I'm favoring In Greenwood Cemetery and Other Poems, or perhaps simply Selected Poems

----------


## hannah_arendt

> As ever, I've got several writing projects on the go. Mostly I work on my non-fiction book, with interspersed bouts of novel-writing. On top of that, I've got two short stories on the go (one of which is edging dangerously into novella territory) and two poems in the making.


Good luck :Smile:

----------


## cacian

> I'm editing my latest play while writing short stories for a writers group filled with mean spirited old women who care about nothing but content. Man I just read an excellent one act play by a guy who is currently a member of a writers group in Keswick and I WAS THERE IN MARCH!!! I could have met him. As they say here (and I'm sure elsewhere) Spitting chips...


Interesting I did not know you wrote plays.
about spitting chips....no mayonnaise?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Macintosh

I'm currently working on my 3rd novel in a series of modern urban private detective books. The first 2 were published, generally favorable reviews but only modest sales. That's life.

I also write short stories as the spirit moves me (the muse is a vixen!). My latest, "Cat Food", is posted in the short story section.

And I write book reviews, mostly mystery novels, for competition (on an award committee) and for an online mystery site.

I'm now retired from my engineering consulting career so I devote myself full time to my writing, about 5 hours per day on average. I've got a wonderful girlfriend and roommate and we get out as much as possible, so my calendar is pretty full.

----------


## cacian

Macintosh that sounds very interesting. Five hours a day is more then enough and quite nice to think about it and many well done for publishing  :Smile: 
I was just wondering what is an online mystery site? do you mean a site that specialises in mystery writing?

----------

